# Tivo's answer to request for refund of expedited shipping costs



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

So I bought 2 Stream 4K in the morning of the launch and paid for expedited 2 day shipping. Tivo sent it by regular ground shipping. Today I called Tivo to request a refund of the expedited shipping costs and instead of refunding the extra costs(which they acknowledged sending by ground mistakenly), they told me that when I receive the items I have to call them again to let them know that I received the items and then they will process the excess shipping costs that I paid for and did not receive. I told the person on the phone that it literally made no sense what she was saying. That she acknowledged Tivo's mistake and to force me to call them again was one of the most ridiculous moronic things I have encountered in years(I told the support rep that I understood this was not her fault, but Tivo's).


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

So 15 minutes after posting this issue here, on Instagram and Twitter, Tivo called and found a way to refund my expedited shipping costs immediately. I am going to assume goodwill on their part and proclaim the power of social media. Someone at Tivo read my posts and told support to fix the issue, which I do appreciate.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Might have been something as little as order is not closed until delivered, and cannot issue refund / credits until order is closed. 

People need to realize that sometimes companies hands are tied due to minor decisions made by software writers.


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

Something's wrong here:

Free Standard Shipping - get it Monday, May 11
Two-Day Shipping ($22.33) - get it Tuesday, May 12
One-Day Shipping ($36.05) - get it Monday, May 11


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

fredi said:


> Something's wrong here:
> 
> Free Standard Shipping - get it Monday, May 11
> Two-Day Shipping ($22.33) - get it Tuesday, May 12
> One-Day Shipping ($36.05) - get it Monday, May 11


Could be standard company and website silliness. But also, sometimes an intervening weekend can lead to shipping pricing craziness.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

They owe me a refund too and still have not received it. I put in a trouble ticket on my account.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

fredi said:


> Something's wrong here:
> 
> Free Standard Shipping - get it Monday, May 11
> Two-Day Shipping ($22.33) - get it Tuesday, May 12
> One-Day Shipping ($36.05) - get it Monday, May 11


Mine options were about the same. It shipped from about 30 miles away, so the correct expected delivery date was the next day, which was when I got it. We should be happy that the website calculated the expected delivery date correct based on the shipping details. Good Job TiVo! I would expect that I could have selected any option and would have received it the next day. I probably would have received it earlier in the day if I selected 1-day or 2-day shipping.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Your in TX and people on FB from TX got theirs yesterday that ordered the free shipping.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

TiVo tweeted that everyone who paid expedited shipping and did not receive it, will be reimbursed.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

They sent out emails too.

Dear Customer,

It has come to our attention that a recent order you placed on TiVo.com with an expedited shipping option was sent via standard ground shipping instead. As a result, you will be issued a credit for the difference within 10 business days. Depending on your credit card company's billing cycle, your credit may appear on your next billing statement.

We sincerely apologize that you were not able to enjoy the item you ordered as soon as you had hoped. If you do not receive your credit in the time indicated, please contact a Customer Service representative through the TiVo Support Page.

Regards,

The TiVo Team


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Did anyone else receive their credit after that email went out?


----------



## khal206 (May 16, 2020)

BillyClyde said:


> Did anyone else receive their credit after that email went out?


I received my credit a few days after receiving the email.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

khal206 said:


> I received my credit a few days after receiving the email.


Yes I just checked my account and I also received mine.


----------

